# My pyrenean mastiff Onni :)



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

Hey everyone, I'm bored so I thought I would share some random photos of my dog with you


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

...I don't think I'm doing this right, compared to other peoples threads...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Tervetuloa.

Kaikki on hyvin :thumbup:

Komea eläin.

Mistä ostat koiran


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Gorgeous big boy 
Not a breed I've seen before - he's lovely.


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Very handsome boy not a breed I've really heard of before but gorgeous


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Tervetuloa.
> 
> Kaikki on hyvin :thumbup:
> 
> ...


Haha, thank you very much, though "mistä ostat koiran" doesn't make much sense to me, our crazy language doesn't really like translators :glare:

Fleur and Nicky10 - thanks! I received an email today from English Kennel Club, they told me that the total of 5 Pyrenean Mastiff's have been imported and registered on the Kennel Club breed register in the last 10 year, so I suppose that's why you haven't heard too much about this breed 

Instead of going to sleep, I decided to share some more photos. As you can see, I cut Onni's hair short sometimes when it's summer since he tends to get hot spots easily. :


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

He's a beautiful lad


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Hes a really stunning dog, not a breed Ive ever seen before though, he looks like a big cuddly bear .


----------



## Angie2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

OMG! he's GORGEOUS!!  welcome!


----------



## Guest (Apr 20, 2011)

Going to have to repeat what everyone else has said :lol:

He's wonderful! I've never seen one before either!

Welcome to the forum!

Em
xx


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Remus said:


> Haha, thank you very much, though "mistä ostat koiran" doesn't make much sense to me, our crazy language doesn't really like translators :glare:


LMAO! Mistä minä tiedan. En puhuu suomen kieli hyvin koska olen englantilainen. On vaikkea puhua. :

Odd how the language they teach in some Finnish colleges doesn't really work on the street especially now the present day youth appears to be abbreviating everything and confusing matters even further. What's more you folks speak so bloody fast it gets hard to follow.
The logic of the mechanics throws you too and I've spent many hours trying to figure out how two obvious words when put together as in 'Light' and 'House' 'Valo' and 'Taloa' dont make 'Lighthouse' but 'Majakka' does?:glare:
Höpöhöpö! 
The breeder from whom we bought one of our dogs (Sarplaninac) also breeds Pyranean's. (About 20 dgs in total) His place is like land of the bloody giants and despite their often notorious temperaments they all seem to get along just fine. 
Mind you he does have his hands full 7 days a week. That's an awful lot of sh1t to shift!
Oscar likes to play with a pyranean named 'Poikka' they're so rough together I'm surprised they don't smash each other to bits.:blink: :001_smile:


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

he is gorgeous and looks so diffrent with short hair x


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Very handsome boy


----------



## kaz_f (Mar 8, 2009)

Wow what an amazing dog! He's beautiful and he looks very proud of his rosettes and trophies. Thank you for sharing your pictures.


----------



## loulou87 (Jan 18, 2011)

lovely but BIG! even compared to the shepherd! good to see something differennt and love his spotty nose


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Wow he's beautiful, how old is he?


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

Wow - he's a stunner! :thumbup:


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> LMAO! Mistä minä tiedan. En puhuu suomen kieli hyvin koska olen englantilainen. On vaikkea puhua. :
> 
> Odd how the language they teach in some Finnish colleges doesn't really work on the street especially now the present day youth appears to be abbreviating everything and confusing matters even further. What's more you folks speak so bloody fast it gets hard to follow.
> The logic of the mechanics throws you too and I've spent many hours trying to figure out how two obvious words when put together as in 'Light' and 'House' 'Valo' and 'Taloa' dont make 'Lighthouse' but 'Majakka' does?:glare:
> ...


Haha, I guess our language is really hard to learn and understand, and I really don't know why we have so many words for everything, majakka is a great example how we like to make language things really complicate : How come you know so much about finnish by the way? Is it like a hobby? 

Sarplaninacs are so very gorgeous dogs, do you get lots of attention when you walk your big dogs in the street in England? As I know in Finland people are always really curious about giant dogs and keep asking things all the time :blink: Does this breeder where you bought your dogs from live in England, and does they really have pyrenean mastiffs, or are they great pyrenees? Wow, 20 giants sounds like a dream come true to me 
I'm dying to find some other people from England who have this kind of dogs, since I really find livestock guardians really interesting and amazing dogs!
It sounds like so much fun to see giant breed dogs playing together, I get to see every day how my 85 kg heavy mastiff plays with my 5 kg tibetan spaniel, and they're doing it just fine! 

Also, thank you everyone again SO MUCH, Onni is all embarrassed after all those kind words :blush:


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Wow he's beautiful, how old is he?


Thank you, Onni turns 5 in the end of July


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Remus said:


> How come you know so much about finnish by the way? Is it like a hobby?
> 
> Sarplaninacs are so very gorgeous dogs, do you get lots of attention when you walk your big dogs? I know in Finland people are always really curious about giant dogs and keep asking things all the time :blink:
> 
> ...


I live in Lapland with my wife who is Finnish by birth. Well she's actually a Lappi truth be told. :001_smile:
However, many people here are a little afraid of the dogs because of their size and some often think they are C/O's. :
Damn! C/O's are ugly and lazy critters 

The breeder from whom we bought Oscar from doesn't live far from the municipal of Jämsä and Zara's breeder lives just over passed Lahti if you're driving towards Helsinki.

Our little boast and claim to Finnish fame is that both Oscar's and Zara's parents played the leading roles in the Finnish childrens film 'Myrsky'

Incidentally, I have to agree Guardians are indeed very interesting and some are most certainly a life altering experience.


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I live in Lapland with my wife who is Finnish by birth. Well she's actually a Lappi truth be told. :001_smile:
> However, many people here are a little afraid of the dogs because of their size and some often think they are C/O's. :
> Damn! C/O's are ugly and lazy critters
> 
> ...


Ahhh, I see, I thought you live in England and happen to have a weird hobby 
C/O? Do you mean caucasian ovcharkas or what? Sorry, it's nothing new that I don't get quite obvious things  
I know Onni's brother lives in Lapland, and in their village many people who own reindeers seem to think that this dog is a beast who's there to eat their reindeers, even though that dog is there only to protect their farm... : One time I went to unoffical dog show, and the judge said that I shouldn't bring a caucasian ovcharka to a public place, and silly me, I really thought that Onni is a pyrenean mastiff but I guess he knew better...:

Hehee, so you have semi-famous dogs then  Myrsky is a good film!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Remus said:


> Ahhh, I see, I thought you live in England and happen to have a weird hobby
> C/O? Do you mean caucasian ovcharkas or what? Sorry, it's nothing new that I don't get quite obvious things
> I know Onni's brother lives in Lapland, and in their village many people who own reindeers seem to think that this dog is a beast who's there to eat their reindeers, even though that dog is there only to protect their farm... :


LMAO! If I wanted to have a weird hobby then I'd wander off into the mosquito infested swamp to collect 'Cloudberries' Perkele! Ei kittos! 

C/O was indeed referring to the Caucasian Ovcharka.

In which village does Onni's brother live?

Reindeer are a blight here and every year there seems to be more and more. I'm considering starting a Wolf breeding programme just to keep their numbers down. :001_smile:

Travelling the desolate 63 from Kemijarvi, heading further north to home, in winter on ice packed roads in the dead of night and suddenly coming up on a large group looking lost is no joke when you're just not expecting to see them in the centre of the road. Stubborn devils when they want to be and bloody nuisances when you don't want them to be. 
It was 2:00am when a group of them decided to jump out and car jack us and in the effort trying to prevent hitting them the car slid off the road and down an embankment into deep snow. They just seemed to casually scatter and then regroup to see what all the fuss was about. (Probably to check if we had any carrots 

3 hours we had to wait for a tow truck and it was minus 32C. 
Don't even start me about summer when the dreaded Mosquito drives them out into the open onto the road! :nono:


----------



## Remus (Apr 13, 2011)

Zaros said:


> LMAO! If I wanted to have a weird hobby then I'd wander off into the mosquito infested swamp to collect 'Cloudberries' Perkele! Ei kittos!
> 
> C/O was indeed referring to the Caucasian Ovcharka.
> 
> ...


LOL, it seems like you're becoming a proper finnish person!  I guess it's the finnish "sisu" that makes us go all crazy and waste our time by collecting berries, though cloudberries are really good with pancakes and ice cream 

Onni's brother lives either in Enontekiö or Utsjoki, I can't remember which one it was as it's been ages since I've heard of them! 

Oh god, your little experience with reindeers sounds terrible, lucky nothing serious never happened, apart from getting really cold!
You must not tell anyone about your wolf breeding plans, as I'm sure you'd get accidentally killed by furious reindeer keepers, I've understood that they're very keen on protecting their animals 

I used to know someone from Rovaniemi years and years ago, and I still remember how he used to curse whenever reindeers came to their garden just to sh*t around the garden, to me it was hilarious but they just hated wild reindeers so much


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

he is a gourgeous boy bless him


----------



## Thedogsdinner (Apr 25, 2011)

Really really gorgeous


----------

